# Small engine help



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

I have a handheld gas blower that is giving me fits. It's an Echo PB-200. At the end of the summer I noticed that the fuel lines and gasket were looking bad, so I replaced them and the bulb as well. Recently, the engine will idle in choke, but dies when I give it gas. If i switch away from choke it dies. I rebuilt the carb and that had no effect. Then I ordered and installed an entirely new carb and there still is no change?
Any ideas of what to do next?
thanks,


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Spark plug


----------



## spav350 (Mar 14, 2013)

Fuel/oil ratio


----------



## water doc (Jan 28, 2011)

A few years ago I started using "Sea Foam" when I mix oil/gas in all my Echo blowers, weed eaters, chain saw, etc. Have not had to work on any of them since! They can sit with gas in them for months and will start and run with no problems. I now use it in my outboard motor, truck, car, lawn mower. The stuff is great!


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Adjust the hi/lo jets


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

If you put a new carb on, and the gas is clean and properly mixed, And it's snug... It has to be the fuel filter is clogged with that ethanol gel and/or the fuel line in the tank is toast. 
You can check this, by temporarily running some fuel line into a small amount of fuel in a jar lid, without the filter.

One more thing: is the primer bulb full of gas, when you're trying?


----------



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

*Update*

I bottomed out the hi/lo adjustments and opened then each 2 turns as described in a Zama carb site I found. it ran like that and I was able to dial it in. Running good now. I thought I had already messed with the adjustments enough but apparently not.
thanks,
-sammy


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Fuel lines on wrong.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

sammytx said:


> I bottomed out the hi/lo adjustments and opened then each 2 turns as described in a Zama carb site I found. it ran like that and I was able to dial it in. Running good now. I thought I had already messed with the adjustments enough but apparently not.
> thanks,
> -sammy


Good news.Glad you figured it out.


----------



## Mako20 (May 11, 2016)

idk if you got this fixed yet or not, but check you exhaust screen. sometimes they get clogged up with carbon and choke out the engine like there is a carb problem. just pull it out and use a torch to heat it up red, let cool, and use a soft wire brush or tooth brush to clean it off.


----------

